# Ringnecks eating their perches and toys



## Babebirds06 (Jul 11, 2019)

My ringnecks are now almost 4 months old. When I introduce a new wooden toy or perch they love to peck at it and eat it, is this okay? They seem to be having a lot of fun tearing them apart but they are ingesting small pieces of the wood.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

This may be harmfull to them in the long run. Do they have access to grit? They need this to help digest their food. You can also put a cuttlefishbone in for them, good source of calcium.


----------



## Babebirds06 (Jul 11, 2019)

They do have grit all of the time. I'm thinking I may need to give them a larger bowl of it, they both try to fit into the bowl and get distracted with each other and do not eat much of it. I will pick up a cuttlebone tomorrow. I have taken their new wooden toy away from them for now. its too bad because they were enjoying it. I thought it would be okay since the toy is made for parrots. Thanks..


----------

